# D-LOOP Shortening



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Can you shorten a D-Loop without either taking it off the string or completely replacing it?

I was thinking about carefully loosening it. Pushing one end of the "tail" out some. Cutting/removing a small amout, burning, and pull to re-tighten. Not untying at all.

Should I un-tie one end?

Will this work?

Thanks for your time and thoughts.
RM


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I just started with a release and wanted to make sure that I Kept the same draw lenth on my bow. I loosened and shortened mine twice. I would pull the slack out of the loop so I could tie a new knot then tighten it back up.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

That's the way I've done it.


----------



## old skool (Nov 13, 2007)

R0CKETMAN said:


> Can you shorten a D-Loop without either taking it off the string or completely replacing it?
> 
> I was thinking about carefully loosening it. Pushing one end of the "tail" out some. Cutting/removing a small amout, burning, and pull to re-tighten. Not untying at all.
> 
> ...


Easy to do using needle nose pliers, make sure the end is cut clean & not frayed or it's hard to get a decent ball burned on it.


----------



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

just put a new one on and tell your local archery shop to make it shorter than it was it jsut coast maybe $4 at the most


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

I got it. I didn't have the color I had on and thus didn't want to tie a new one. 

Thanks folks


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

reflex shooter said:


> That's the way I've done it.


me too, nothing wrong with shortening it the way you described. i would do the upper knot, so you know the lower is still nice and tight and where you want it now. i use string wax to help my knots get nice and tight


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

old skool said:


> Easy to do using needle nose pliers, make sure the end is cut clean & not frayed or it's hard to get a decent ball burned on it.


I always make sure to fray mine real good. I think it makes a much better ball that way.


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone boiled there D-loop material prior to install. 

I know this takes the "shrinkage" our of sling material.

Wondered if it would work on the D-loop and if there would be any "ill affects"?


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, you can. I've done it a lot. But be careful when you burn the ball on the end because it will char the loop and when you least expect it, POW!:embara:ukeyor so I've been told:wink. I've found the best way is to tie your first knot and stretch it as tight as possible and then tie in the second knot. This will eliminate most, if not all, of the stretch in the loop and will keep you from further problems.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

I've done it that way quite a few times. However, instead of burning the ends, I fray, then glue a little ball of epoxy on the end. More secure that way.


----------

